
Java and Practicality - fogus
http://blog.tmorris.net/java-and-practicality/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
chipsy
You can't "shut down" a discussion on ongoing behavior(in this case, people
using Java as their primary language technology) that easily.

